# Which Case Fan To Get?



## unkal_sam (Mar 12, 2012)

My cabinet (X-tech) didn't come with one, so i am planning to buy one with my graphic card. I'll be installing it in the rear. Which one do i go for 120mm or 80mm? Should i use it as an exhaust or intake? Budget 300-400 bucks.

Phenom II X4 960T
Gigabyte M68MT-S2
Corsair 4GB DDR3
Seagate 500GB
Planning to get HD 6670


----------



## techiemaharaj (Mar 12, 2012)

I would suggest that you go for a 120 mm case fan....and if this is your only case fan, then this must be installed as an exhaust at the rear....


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 12, 2012)

unkal_sam said:


> My cabinet (X-tech) didn't come with one, so i am planning to buy one with my graphic card. I'll be installing it in the rear. Which one do i go for 120mm or 80mm? Should i use it as an exhaust or intake? Budget 300-400 bucks.



first check fan of what radius can be fit. usually the local cabinets doesn't have support for 120mm fans, usually 80mm. so check & buy.


----------



## topgear (Mar 13, 2012)

^^ here's the manufacturer of the OP's cabby 
:: Xtech International ::

@ OP - at 300-400 bucks you can get one CM 120mm 120RPM Silent Fan ( non LED ) @ Rs. 250 and a 80mm CM fan @ Rs. 150 but as sam has said you need to make sure what type of fan ( 80mm/120mm) can be attached on the rear of the cabby - first make sure about this and only then buy the fan(s).


----------



## unkal_sam (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks.. i'll do just that


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 13, 2012)

is there any list of case fan and their prices?


----------



## topgear (Mar 14, 2012)

^^ there's many manufacturers and models with different specs - best would be to visit  websites like theitwares. primeabgb, smc international etc.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 14, 2012)

@doomgiver, send SMC a mail asking about price of 80mm & 120mm fans from cooler master & similar brands. ITWares & Prime charge more for the same item with really high carrying charge.


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 14, 2012)

ok, thanks fellas


----------



## Minion (Mar 15, 2012)

unkal_sam,
You can get these 80mm fan for exhaust.
See this
Flipkart: Cooler Master BC 80 LED FAN Cooler: Cooler


----------



## topgear (Mar 16, 2012)

^^ nice find ... I was also looking for them but was not able to find a single one - thanks


----------



## Minion (Mar 16, 2012)

Welcome


----------

